# Pa Deuce



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Two AR's are better than one?

http://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/20...hand-cranked-ar-15-why-didnt-i-think-of-that/


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Or, for around $40 bucks, you can turn your existing AR into a 600+ rounds per minute firearms. It's a lot cheaper.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

you know I think he could have done a rate of 350rpm and made 100% hits with just his finger 

I am not near as fast as he is and doing a little math I run around 180rpm hitting and transitioning targets with just my finger running the trigger.
just staying on one target I think 15 rounds in 3 seconds would be doable that would be 300rpm


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Miculek can fire 12 rounds with a revolver in less than 3 seconds...and that includes time for a reload! Let's see 12 round in 3 seconds is equivalent to 240 rpm...from a revolver!


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

The biggest downside to cranks is that unless you have some type of solid mount, the gun(s) will be challenging to control and fire accurately.


----------

